# Pistol/Rifle



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I think the pistol 5.56 market right now is going to take a big hit. Ruger in particular is going to come under pressure for sure. I think I'm safe to predict even larger price hikes for all black rifles now. 
Frankly, I would also predict the first target for weapon restriction will be this type of "pistol" & SBR's. Besides, IMO, why do we need ammo greater than .45 ACP in pistols anyway? The Ruger 9 mm carbine is useless for hunting as well as being fugly.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

"Why do WE need" sounds like someone ready to give up the fight to me. I like the Ruger Carbine. That's all the reason I need to own one. Sure your on the right Forum?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> "Why do WE need" sounds like someone ready to give up the fight to me. I like the Ruger Carbine. *That's all the reason I need to own one.* Sure your on the right Forum?
> View attachment 19636


As long as it's used for any lawful purpose is reason enough. Myself I don't find those AR/AK etc. pistols to be too practical. I've never had a desire to own one. They're too short for a rifle and too big for a pistol. But the 2nd Amendment protects all bearable arms according to the Heller/McDonald decision. If you can ban one type then you can ban them all based on cosmetics alone. Which is the ultimate goal of the Democrat Party and their stooges in the legislature. 

Guns are inanimate objects along with God only knows how many other objects that can be used to kill or maim innocent people. Yet guns are singled out for specific legislation imposing restrictions for both their possession and use. This in spite of the fact that there's a Constitutional right to own and use them for any legitimate reason. Whether it be hunting, self defense or just because you like and collect them. In fact civilians should be allowed to possess the same types of bearable arms as the military in order to ward off tyranny. Which was the intended purpose of the 2nd Amendment in the first place. 

Short barreled rifles (SBR's), and shotguns along with sound suppressors and fully automatic weapons for no legitimate reason need a special license to possess them. The Gun Control Act of 1934 was the first federal law requiring the registration of those types of weapons and set the stage for future gun control legislation. Since they got away with that they have gotten away with imposing even more unconstitutional restrictions on our 2nd Amendment rights. And they're still not satisfied to this day. If we don't keep up the fight we will lose our 2nd Amendment rights altogether not too mention our Constitutional Republic and Constitutional Law.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing but was hoping that was a sarcastic remark. "Shall not be infringed!" is the end of the "why" conversation.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

The unfortunate part of this thread is the fact that it always seems to ignore current reality. Facts are stubborn things. The guy who bought the Ruger should never have been sold that "pistol" in the first place. Unless one takes the view that 10 people murdered in a store is acceptable collateral damage.
Hatred of all who are deemed different than the rest of us is driven by fear promoted by demagogues like Trump, Bolsonaro, etc who always find a scapegoat for domestic issues. That's why Asian women get murdered in GA. 
Just saying, I personally don't see see why there is such a fascination to want pistol-rifles that can be stowed under a coat. This is getting to be a debased society. Perhaps it's due to the fact that the US thinks any government should be toppled at whatever cost to lives if it infringes on their profits. From Bush, to Obama, & right on down the line. Do I want to give Dems or the GOP the right to take stuff away: NO.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

This^^^, this is the enemy of the gun community.
The gun community continues to eat their own, puts up with obvious troll/leftist on any media platform, and positively will not unite to take the anti's ( he is one) as the serious threat they are.

Joe


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Soarin1 said:


> The unfortunate part of this thread is the fact that it always seems to ignore current reality. Facts are stubborn things. The guy who bought the Ruger should never have been sold that "pistol" in the first place. Unless one takes the view that 10 people murdered in a store is acceptable collateral damage.
> Hatred of all who are deemed different than the rest of us is driven by fear promoted by demagogues like Trump, Bolsonaro, etc who always find a scapegoat for domestic issues. That's why Asian women get murdered in GA.
> Just saying, I personally don't see see why there is such a fascination to want pistol-rifles that can be stowed under a coat. This is getting to be a debased society. Perhaps it's due to the fact that the US thinks any government should be toppled at whatever cost to lives if it infringes on their profits. From Bush, to Obama, & right on down the line. Do I want to give Dems or the GOP the right to take stuff away: NO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Asian women AND caucasians got murdered in Atlanta because a mentally I'll sex addict decided to destroy the the thing he was addicted to. Trump had no part in that. People got murdered in Colorado because a mentally I'll Trump hating Syrian immigrant flipped out after the Biden administration(who he saw as being the people to fix Trump's "mistakes") bombed Syria. Very simple cause and effect but the news won't report that because it doesn't help push the narrative whose ultimate goal is disarm law abiding citizens and demonize conservative Christians. Donald Trump and/or racism has nothing to do with either of these shootings.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Soarin1 said:


> The unfortunate part of this thread is the fact that it always seems to ignore current reality. Facts are stubborn things. The guy who bought the Ruger should never have been sold that "pistol" in the first place. Unless one takes the view that 10 people murdered in a store is acceptable collateral damage.
> Hatred of all who are deemed different than the rest of us is driven by fear promoted by demagogues like Trump, Bolsonaro, etc who always find a scapegoat for domestic issues. That's why Asian women get murdered in GA.
> Just saying, I personally don't see see why there is such a fascination to want pistol-rifles that can be stowed under a coat. This is getting to be a debased society. Perhaps it's due to the fact that the US thinks any government should be toppled at whatever cost to lives if it infringes on their profits. From Bush, to Obama, & right on down the line. Do I want to give Dems or the GOP the right to take stuff away: NO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


But where does the line get drawn as far as what products are too dangerous for the good of mankind? 

Would it matter if it was a Beretta APX or any other gun that you happen to own that was used?

What if the killer used some chain and a couple gallons of gas? Who catches the blame there?

What if he just went in with a machete?

When do we start banning knives or other tools?



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

red442joe said:


> This^^^, this is the enemy of the gun community.
> The gun community continues to eat their own, puts up with obvious troll/leftist on any media platform, and positively will not unite to take the anti's ( he is one) as the serious threat they are.
> 
> Joe


And posts like these will do nothing to help grow the 2A community to encompass new, left leaning members that maybe don't know as many details that could help influence a more pro 2A outlook.

Given some of your previous postings I will only say this once. 

Posts like this toward members will not be tolerated. If you can not disagree without name calling and lack of civility, you can just leave now.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> And posts like these will do nothing to help grow the 2A community to encompass new, left leaning members that maybe don't know as many details that could help influence a more pro 2A outlook.
> 
> Given some of your previous postings I will only say this once.
> 
> ...


Exibit A.

Joe


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

red442joe said:


> Exibit A.
> 
> Joe


Bye. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

